# Vote for torpedovega photo



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Forgot to mention you can vote EVERY DAY! So this would just be stellar to win folks. Thanks again. I will quit my pimping for now!:yahoo:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wanted to do it to help you out, but they wanted way too much access to profile info, etc. in order to vote.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

^ Wut he said..... ^


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Forgot to mention you can vote EVERY DAY! So this would just be stellar to win folks. Thanks again. I will quit my pimping for now!:yahoo:


Screw you you silly nanny wanker soccer loving Ontarible born castle boarding wanker!!! 

BTW, I will keep voting if you keep reminding me. I agree with Linville I don't understand why they need my 4th born sons DNA type to allow me to vote on a picture, but anyway.

Torpedo took and awesome shot of you, it gets my vote!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Would vote but it requires Facebook:thumbsdown: I'm not on Facebook.

Mind posting the photo in this thread anyway?

Good luck!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I understand some may not want to share some information with Castle Mountain. No probs. I don't think they get too much info. If there is anybody that can vote for this picture, I really appreciate it. My buddy will get 2 season passes and a cat ski trip for 2. Really good lead so far


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

^Great shot! Thanks for posting it here.

Again, good luck! Those are quite the prizes.


----------

